# بما يتم لحام مادة الانتمونيا



## م.محمود جمال (16 مارس 2009)

:33::82:ارجو الافادةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةة


----------



## الشوره (17 مارس 2009)

*بما يتم لحام مادة الانتمونيااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا اااااااااااا* ممكن النحاس


----------



## م.محمود جمال (25 مارس 2009)

الدليلللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللل


----------



## ابو الكباتن (6 يناير 2011)

النحاس ما نفع

مش فاهم اخى محمود جمال الدليل على ايه بالظبط؟


----------

